# Dusty Fan Club!!



## Dexky (May 22, 2011)

Charter member here!!!  Just to show my appreciation for the hard work and time she spends on here on behalf of her own children and all of our children and everyone else on here.  Thank you Dusty!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (May 22, 2011)

Dusty rocks!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 22, 2011)

I'll gladly be a GOLD member !!

She's the best!
And if I knew how to get to those blingy thingy's I'd put a huge one in here ! LOL

thanks to Dusty for all you do! 

much love!


----------



## David (May 22, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## AZMOM (May 22, 2011)

Meeeeeeeee tooooooooooo.  We adore you Dusty.  This section of the forum wouldn't be what it is without your voice.

:thumright::thumleft::thumright::thumleft::thumright:

I'm with T - wish I had some bling to put on here.

J.


----------



## Trev (May 22, 2011)

sure wouldnt be the same without her


----------



## Grumbletum (May 23, 2011)

:congratualtions: on getting your own fan club, Dusty!! I don't have a kid with Crohn's ( unless you count me - still a kid at heart sometimes ) but I read your posts on those forums anyway cos they are full of useful info and fun.
Thank you - you're a real beaut.


----------



## Welsh-bird (May 23, 2011)

Where do I sign up and get my membership card?

BIG thanks from me for everything you do.:hug:
Love ya xx:rosette2:

Ps- That sainthood's getting closer!! x


----------



## Astra (May 23, 2011)

I lurve ya too St. Dusty of Oz!
I always read everything you've got to say, you're so helpful to everyone not just the parents with IBD kids.
much love to you and hugs:kiss:
xxxx


----------



## DustyKat (May 23, 2011)

Holy guacamole batman!!! Well I can't not thank you for your kind words so...*THANK YOU!!!* :rosette2:

BUT Dex, start runnin' 'cause I'm a comin' after you!!!...

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty.


----------



## Lisa (May 23, 2011)

Is it too late for me to sign up????


----------



## Sha0913 (May 23, 2011)

Me too, Me too, I found this site because of a thread from dusty, Thanks for everything!!


----------



## MomofIBD's (May 23, 2011)

Ahhhh Dusty you so deserve this! I think Dex is secretly in awww of you! Lol You go Girl!


----------



## bushydougie (May 24, 2011)

I will definitely join this club! Dusty always has such a great amount of advice for everyone and is so kind.


----------



## MADiMarc (May 24, 2011)

Yup, I am a card carrying member.


----------



## Guest555 (May 24, 2011)

Yes, Dusty should have her own site.  The banner should be her not being able to get her head through the door.:ytongue:


----------



## radchic (May 24, 2011)

I'm in great idea!


----------



## ChefShazzy (May 24, 2011)

I really appreciate having you around, Dusty.  You always have kind words and encouragement for everyone here.  Your kids are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Brian'sMom (May 24, 2011)

Dusty is so caring, compassionate, loving, very smart, on and on and on and on. You're the best Dusty!! This forum wouldn't be the same without you. You always know just what to say in every instance! Much LOVE to you!!!


----------



## Entchen (May 24, 2011)

I am not a mom but I appreciate so much that Dusty is and would like to join the club, please and thank you.


----------



## G's mom (May 24, 2011)

Where can we get the t-shirt?  I'll take 2 please.  :thumright:

Take care,
Vicky


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 24, 2011)

OH Dusty's about to reach superstar status soon!!

 :worthy::worthy:


:rof:
Much love to you!


----------



## DustyKat (May 25, 2011)

Oh man, thanks guys but now I am getting really embarrassed! :blush: 

You are so dead Dex! :ybiggrin: 

BTW, now that you have started this I hope you have some membership packages made up and ready to post out. After all, it just wouldn't be right for Dusty to be disappointed in her founding member would it???

Dusty.


----------



## Dexky (May 25, 2011)

dlzoidberg said:


> Yes, Dusty should have her own site.  The banner should be her not being able to get her head through the door.:ytongue:


Ha ha, this even got the Zoidster out of the game room!!


----------



## dannysmom (May 25, 2011)

We are lucky have Dusty! Thank you Dusty!


----------



## Trev (May 26, 2011)

i think its time Dusty changed her avitar to herself, so her loyal subjects can see the flaming red hair. 
do we need a poll?


----------



## Welsh-bird (May 27, 2011)

Trev I'm sure there will be a pic of her on our membership cards.
For now- I'm just imagining an older version of 'Annie'...


----------



## Dexky (May 27, 2011)

Trev said:


> i think its time Dusty changed her avitar to herself, so her loyal subjects can see the flaming red hair.
> do we need a poll?


Good luck with that Trev!!

@Andrea-much older.....way, way, waaaaaay older!!!


----------



## DustyKat (May 27, 2011)

Now you're all just getting vicious! Was that your intention Dex??? Start a fan club and then turn it into a pick on Dusty club??? Huh???

Waaaaaaah!
Dusty


----------



## Dexky (May 27, 2011)

It would be more fun than kissing your ass!!  But I'm not that devious....or smart!  Besides, your mob would quickly turn on me!


----------



## Keona (May 27, 2011)

its about time


----------



## Dexky (May 27, 2011)

Yay, Wendy has joined the club!  You membership package is being assembled.  Just pay separate shipping and handling!  Send your check to......


----------



## Keona (May 27, 2011)

DUSTY


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would be proud to be a member of the club. Dustykat is wonderful, loving,caring and so much more!!!!
Thank you for giving so much support Dustykat!
lot of love to you


----------



## Dexky (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm just such a fan, I can't let this slip into the netherthreads!!:voodoo:


----------



## AndiGirl (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Dusty!  You're awesome!:rosette1:


----------



## Dexky (Jul 4, 2011)

Ain't she a peach Andi!!


----------



## Guest555 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure is!


----------



## AZMOM (Jul 4, 2011)

Dusty I was thinking that if I ever win the lotto, Dex and I are taking you to meet Dr Acra. Lol


----------



## Dexky (Jul 4, 2011)

What good would that do J???  He'd just mumble a few incoherent words and then Dusty would frighten him out of the room!!


----------



## Keona (Jul 4, 2011)

still awaiting my laminated membership card


----------



## Dexky (Jul 4, 2011)

There's no money in the budget for lamination I'm afraid...unless you all start paying your membership dues!!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 4, 2011)

The Dusty fan club should include an 8 x 10 autographed glossy photo of Dusty, an official fan club card,  and a yearly fan club newsletter about what's new in Dusty's world.  lol

You GO DUSTY!!!    love ya!!!     ~GW


----------



## Guest555 (Jul 5, 2011)

What about a cuddly toy like when you sponsor an animal?


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 5, 2011)

YES!!!  definitely. let's do it!!  lol


----------



## Grumbletum (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes! A Dusty doll in Dexky club dungarees. And a hat with corks. Love ya Dusty xxx


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 5, 2011)

even better!!!  woohoo!!!  what about a DustyKat doll to got with it?  hee hee hee


----------



## Keona (Jul 5, 2011)

HAHA...   or a Dusty planking doll... or cat replica with Dex Dungaroo's


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 5, 2011)

Dusty you rock!


----------



## Dexky (Jul 5, 2011)

What the hell are dungaroos?


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 5, 2011)

mini dungarees?


----------



## Dexky (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, now I'm off to google dungarees!!

Aha, no thanks, it's too hot for jeans!!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also included is a Dusty Meet and greet at each Take Steps Walk through out the USA.

All the club members would put their name in a bowl and it would be the luck of the draw. 5 lucky members at each walk would get to meet the FAMOUS DUSTY in PERSON and have a photo op and 5 minutes to meet with her.  woohoo!!!!  I'm sooooo HAAAAPPYYY!!

I wanna meet DUSTY!!!   I WANNA MEEEEEEET DUSTY!!!   who's in with me?  lol


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to also thank Dusty for all the information, advice and guidance! It's certainly helped me in learning so much, so quickly!  

Thanks, Dusty, for all your time spent helping and encouraging others!!!!


----------



## Dexky (Jul 6, 2011)

GutlessWonder86 said:


> Also included is a Dusty Meet and greet at each Take Steps Walk through out the USA.
> 
> All the club members would put their name in a bowl and it would be the luck of the draw. 5 lucky members at each walk would get to meet the FAMOUS DUSTY in PERSON and have a photo op and 5 minutes to meet with her.  woohoo!!!!  I'm sooooo HAAAAPPYYY!!
> 
> I wanna meet DUSTY!!!   I WANNA MEEEEEEET DUSTY!!!   who's in with me?  lol


Do you think the prospect could earn enough money for crohn's research to offset the cost of airfare from Oz to US?  Perhaps we should have a forum convention and have Dusty as the keynote speaker at a $500/plate banquet!  And we could sell chances on who would dine with her!  Now we're talkin'!


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dex, to answer your question-yes.

Another idea...Dusty will have a book signing tour in the states and Aussie.  The title would be either DUST in the WIND or IS it DUSTY in HERE or is it JUST ME?    

I  just need some ideas though on what kind of photo should be on the book cover.  

Maybe Dusty in a nice shirt and some dungarees with her hair blowing in the wind
Dusty and her little dustyroos hugging eachother?  I dunno....any suggestions????


----------



## Guest555 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the photo should be Dusty on a cloud, pointing a giant hand down at us mere mortals.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh the mockery!......


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 8, 2011)

oopps....can't forget DustyKat.  sorry Kat. We should have Kat involved too.


----------



## Dexky (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Dusty, have I ever told you how amazing I think you are!  Nah, I'd never say something that corny!!


----------



## Silvermoon (Jan 14, 2012)

OK then, I will!

DUSTY, YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!

Love you lotes, Mate :hug:


----------



## Trysha (Jan 14, 2012)

Dusty --you are a tremendous asset to this forum!!


----------



## izzi'smom (Jan 15, 2012)

Just sending some love your way, Dusty... from another adoring fan!


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jan 15, 2012)

She's our pillar of strength, example of compassion, and so loved!!


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 17, 2012)

Couldn't say it any better!!   Thanks Dusty!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 18, 2012)

Awww thanks guys. :redface:

Methinks it may be time to revive another thread Dex. :biggrin:


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

:birthday2::bdayparty::birthday2::bdayparty:


Yes, I had to do it DustyKat ! :ylol::ylol:​


----------



## Farmwife (Nov 8, 2012)

Roses are red 
sugar is sweet
DustyKat is hard to beat!


How cute is this thread!


----------



## my little penguin (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy birthday !!!!!!
Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! :hug: 

I wondered who dragged this old thread out of the attic! I should have known T! :lol: 

Aside from work,  :lol:, I had a fab day.  Sarah drove home and we all went out for a lovely dinner. I also received loads of my favourite thing!...fresh flowers...:Flower: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## David (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday DustyKat!  Thank you for being you 

:Karl:


----------



## Tesscorm (Nov 8, 2012)

:bdayparty: ~~~~_Hope you've had a WONDERFUL day!_~~~~ :bdayparty:


----------



## Sascot (Nov 8, 2012)

:bdayparty:
Glad you had a fantastic day!


----------



## Catherine (Nov 8, 2012)

:birthday2:

Dusty

Thank you for always being there, when we need some advice or understanding.


----------



## awmom (Nov 8, 2012)

I am glad someone "dragged this old thread out" because I can express my extra thanks for all your help and advice.  I hope you have a birthday as amazing as YOU!!!!


----------



## upsetmom (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for everything Dusty.

Never knew you had your own FAN CLUB!!!.....:beerchug:


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh man...:redface::redface::redface::redface:

Thanks guys. :hug: You really are the best of the best!  :mademyday:







Dusty. xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

So happy to hear you had a wonderful birthday my friend 

Cheers to many many more years of me pulling this thread out of the attic! 

Much love ! 
xoxoxo


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks T!...I think...:shifty-t:

Dusty. :kiss:


----------



## AZMOM (Nov 9, 2012)

Im a day late and a dollar short . 

I love ya, girl, and am thrilled you had a good bday!!!!

Here's my poem:

Happy Birthday to our dear Dust-eeee
Her fan club thread had gotten a bit rust-eeee
But thanks to Sweet-T
It's been pulled out for all to see
We love and appreciate you chick-eeeee

Yeah......the last line was weak but Im in healthcare, not a writer. 

Love, J


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahahahahaha, well done J!  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Clash (Nov 9, 2012)

I posted the Happy Birthday on the other thread but just wanted to say thanks for all that you do on this forum!! Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge, your endless compassion and your awesome humor! You are a beacon of light for all of us dealing with CD, patients, caregivers, family and friends! Thanks again for giving so much!


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh my...:redface:...thank you Clash for warm and kind words.  

It truly is a joy to come to a forum that is so chock full of wonderful, warm, giving, compassionate and wicked smart and funny peeps!  

Kudos to you all! :thumleft:


----------



## scottsma (Nov 10, 2012)

I like your attitude Dusty.


----------



## Robert747 (Nov 11, 2012)

I never argue with Dusty - I just take my beating like a man

(see how this works Dusty - kind to start off)


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahahahahaha. Do your darndest Robbie! 

I'm waiting.


----------



## Irene3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Brian'sMom said:


> Dusty is so caring, compassionate, loving, very smart, on and on and on and on. You're the best Dusty!! This forum wouldn't be the same without you. You always know just what to say in every instance! Much LOVE to you!!!


Couldn't agree more! Sorry I only just noticed this thread Dusty. But many many thanks for all your kind wise words.
    xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Robert747 (Nov 13, 2012)

boo


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 13, 2012)

I have already told you green isn't your colour Robbie. 

Not to mention you have a serious case of domestic deafness. :smile:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Nov 13, 2012)

See what happens, I leave town for the weekend and Dusty has a birthday party.  Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## kimmidwife (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy belated bday! I also missed this thread and just saw it. I too want to say thanks for all you do! You are awesome!


----------



## momoftwinboys (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to add my belated birthday wishes too. Hope it was great!


----------



## Robert747 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dusty

Were you beaten back by the heat from the candles?


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 14, 2012)

Now, now Robbie. :hug: 

Just because you had the fire brigade on stand by for your birthday it doesn't mean we all need that level of intervention.


----------



## Irene3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy bday Dusty xoxo


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tumbleweed


----------



## muppet (Dec 7, 2012)

Where is Dexky these days, anyway? I was off the forum when he apparently disappeared.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 7, 2012)

Robert747 said:


> Tumbleweed


I'll keep rolling along
Deep in my heart is a song
Here on the range I belong
Drifting along with the tumbling tumbleweeds.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 7, 2012)

muppet said:


> Where is Dexky these days, anyway? I was off the forum when he apparently disappeared.


Is that your alibi muppet?


----------



## motheroftwins (Dec 7, 2012)

Dusty is awesome!!


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 8, 2012)

motheroftwins said:


> Dusty is awesome!!


We need to talk!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 8, 2012)

She has already spoken Robbie.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 8, 2012)

Dex hasn't been around...miss him terribly but am friends with him on fb...and caught him lurking in my photos! :heart: I understand the need to step back sometimes, though...but it isn't the same without him!


----------



## scottsma (Dec 8, 2012)

Loved the banter between you and Trev last night (well it was night here).Have just caught up and had a really good laugh,and they say it's the best medicine.Keep up the good work,but no pressure.


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear Queen Dusty,

I am delighted to be a member of your Fan Club. However I regret to say my 'welcome pack' has failed to arrive. I am particularly missing the signed photo as I need to replace the old one on my dartboard.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 8, 2012)

Feck me Robbie! You think I started my own fan club?!?!?! You of all people should know better than that...

Kylie Fan Club

You too can be so lucky!!!







For all enquiries please contact Robbie (President) 


^^^^ Ring a bell?! You need to contact the President. :yfrown: 

...you are indeed blessed that I even respond to your posts! :biggrin:


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 8, 2012)

@muppet...

Angie is spot on. Dex is taking some time away from the forum and I have no doubt you all understand the need for that at times. :hug: 

Miss ya bro! 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 8, 2012)

Robert747 said:


> Dear Queen Dusty,
> 
> I am delighted to be a member of your Fan Club. However I regret to say my 'welcome pack' has failed to arrive. I am particularly missing the signed photo as I need to replace the old one on my dartboard.



Robert747

:rosette1:
I like you! 
Not in a romantic way mind you but in a total AW-inspiring way!:ybiggrin:

Anyone that can get Dusty's goat (American farm term) deserves the up most respect know to man!

Keep up the good work and carry on!:medal1:


:heart:Love you Dustyutahere:


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh FW, you are deluded. :lol: Robbie doesn't have my goat but I do have his balls in a jar on the kitchen shelf. :ybiggrin:


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 8, 2012)

:awe:


No wonder he has time for darts!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 8, 2012)

:rof::rof::rof::rof::rof:


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dear Queen Dusty,

I am honoured that a Super Duper Moderator would spare time on a little person. Actually being in the Kylie and Dusty Fan Clubs is like being in a dream and nightmare at the same time - bizarre.

I detect a few cracks in the empire Dusty, 'just saying'!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 9, 2012)

Robert747 said:


> Dear Queen Dusty,
> 
> I am honoured that a Super Duper Moderator would spare time on a little person. Actually being in the Kylie and Dusty Fan Clubs is like being in a dream and nightmare at the same time - bizarre.
> 
> I detect a few cracks in the empire Dusty, 'just saying'!


You need to wake up and smell the coffee Robbie. Just sayin'


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 15, 2012)

Dusty...:congratualtions:...for winning ...On last one wins!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 15, 2012)

:lol: Thanks upsetmom!


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's just not fair! The effort I put in.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 15, 2012)

Awwww, poor Robbie.  

You got an F for effort.  

Only Trev or I deserved to win that thread, we were the only ones that stuck it out from the outset, so justice was done! :lol:


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 15, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Awwww, poor Robbie.
> 
> You got an F for effort.
> 
> Only Trev or I deserved to win that thread, we were the only ones that stuck it out from the outset, so justice was done! :lol:


Huh! Since when have I taken such a reasonable view! Besides what about poor Trev- what chance did he have - after you crushed him on the 'Crush Thread' - bully!

You did post me a pic of Kylie today though, just for me - so maybe there is hope for you.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 15, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah...

Hmmmmm...Kylie...so you are good at typing with one hand them?


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow Dusty - I had no idea - I'm shocked. I would guess you can also perform the Nutcracker.


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol2:


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 17, 2012)

:ylol:


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 19, 2012)

I am very good at role play Robbie.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll do more than crack your nuts Robbie.  

How is Mrs Palmer and her five daughters?


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 20, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> I'll do more than crack your nuts Robbie.
> 
> How is Mrs Palmer and her five daughters?


I had to look that up in the 'Australian Book of Slang' - my but that is a big book - runs to several volumes.

Anyway Dusty it is time for your medication - Doctor will be along in the morning.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 20, 2012)

It's a lovely analogy don't you think? Now if Kylie had five sisters...Nah you'd be dead from the excitement. 

Ooooooo goody.


----------



## muppet (Dec 20, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> It's a lovely analogy don't you think? Now if Kylie had five sisters...Nah you'd be dead from the excitement.
> 
> Ooooooo goody.


She does! Their names are Megatron, Starscream, Shockwave...


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 20, 2012)

Jesus muppet! You're killing him! :lol:


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you holding a 'Dusty Fan Club' Christmas party this year?


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 23, 2012)

I am as matter of fact. Didn't you receive your invitation??? 

It will be a seafood BBQ, BYOG and chair.


----------



## Catherine (Dec 23, 2012)

What your not supplying everything?


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 23, 2012)

Gimme a break, I have two kids at uni! :lol:


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Gimme a break, I have two kids at uni! :lol:


Excuses, excuses:tongue:


Translate Please


BYOG?

My guess is

1 Bring Your Own Grub
2 Bring your own grill
3 Bring your own guineas
4 Bring your own guacamole


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 24, 2012)

Bring your own grog.......alcohol


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 24, 2012)

Wrong, wrong, wrong and wrong...:lol: 

Bring Your Own Grog. 

Grog = alcohol


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm...I like Grog. I thought it was *girl*. But whatever. C'mon, farmwife, we can carpool across the pond.


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't Angie, the world ends just out side my pond.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

:rof::rof::rof::rof::rof:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 24, 2012)

I would like to spend just one Christmas in shorts and flip-flops!!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 24, 2012)

Well just jump on a plane you lot! Santa is arriving in the hour and the BBQ will soon be fired up!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not so sure, Dex...I'm used to the Christmas lights being covered in the white fluffy stuff. Although it can go away after my white Christmas is over.  I visited Hawaii in January a few years back...it was surreal to see palm trees in Christmas lights lol!


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

I know what you mean Angie,
 I went to the local Wally World (Wal-Mart) and I saw one of those six foot Palm trees that are made out of glorified pipe cleaner. Well, my hubby and I had a good ole time drinking Gatorade picturing Hawaii for Christmas. That's how farmer's take a vacations!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't imagine fw...I don't have a *pet* because I want to be able to leave for a weekend with as little fuss as possible (said lightly as a single mom to two kids lmao)...I can't even fathom not being able to leave the farm.


----------



## AZMOM (Dec 24, 2012)

Dusty- I have plenty of my own grog, someone to watch my pets & an a udnace of frequent flyer miles. Get my chair ready!!!!

J.


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 24, 2012)

It has gone midnight and I hear a sleigh on the roof...or is that lightning??? 

The chairs are at the ready! You lot better turn up or i will be mightily pissed, in both senses of the word, and looking like the fecking crazy cat lady scoffing prawns and lobster all on my own surrounded by bloody cats!


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm still short a gift for my dad, and I haven't wrapped all of Izzy's presents yet. Cripes.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

I *love* to wrap, muppet...you just deliver those gifts and they'll be the prettiest Izzy has ever seen. 
Dusty, I would love to show up. My friends generally supply the grog, but I guess you get a pass for all of your help through the last 2 years. Maybe I'll even bring you some!


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to be really good at wrapping. I honestly was. I don't quite recall when I suddenly became terrible at it, which is why I'm convinced that I either had a stroke which erased both my Christmas related skills and my memory of the stroke, or I was abducted and brainwashed by Christmas-hating extraterrestrials.

It's probably that second one.

I went to AC Moore and bought some very nice, durable gift boxes with Norman Rockwell style prints on the covers of Santa Claus for my wife's gifts. On each one I added a little comic "word bubble" made of white paper and so every present has Santa saying something off-color beneath the wrapping.

Only in my marriage could I anticipate this being vastly appreciated.


----------



## crohnsinct (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I finally hauled ass and got the whole house decorated and all the gifts bought and wrapped onlt to realize I am short a few.  So last minute run out and I have like 5,000 dozens cookies to bake today! 

Muppet: I buy those boxes every year the day after Christmas.  They are so pretty and great for the environment.  Just plop the items in with tissue paper and tape the tak to tissue paper hanging out of the box.  The kids don't love that they can't rip the paper off but I love that they can nver tell what is inside the boxes...they look the same year after year!  

Ofcourse thte freakin foosball table won't fit in a box and we will be up all night putting it together!!!!!


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

I still wrap them, but now I feel guilty about not being green. 

We got Izzy a battery powered ride-in car that won't fit in a box either. I'll be putting it together tonight and just sticking a bow on it.

I'm hoping it's not too small for her. We bought it over the summer at Toys R Us. They had this little blue Mini-Cooper that was super cute and we noticed that beneath it there was a tag for a pink version, which was quite a bit cheaper. We fumed over the sexism of the "girl version" being so much cheaper, but took advantage of the discount.

Over a month later (outside the return policy) we discovered that it's not cheaper because it's pink, it's cheaper because it's half the size. D'oh.


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

Sarah is getting clothes from us this year which I think may be a first. Clothes on Christmas usually come from relatives as I've always firmly held that practical Christmas gifts suck. 

Thing is, at 14 she's already got all the toys she wants, so clothes it is.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ugh about the pink car being smaller! I am procrastinating as I type putting Xaviers (broken, TY Amazon.com) Power wheels together. 
Last year I tried to do a garbage free Christmas (bought a lot of locally handmade gifts, chose recycleable packaging). I was creative in my wrapping...used those gorgeous boxes and some fabric to wrap. (I am pretty green...I compost, upcycle, recycle, buy second hand and drive a hybrid). It just wasn't the same...this year I am back to pretty foil paper and fabric ribbons again :heart: I'll reduce my carbon footprint some other way lol!


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 24, 2012)

izzi'smom said:


> I *love* to wrap, muppet...you just deliver those gifts and they'll be the prettiest Izzy has ever seen.
> )


Ha ! that's the way to do it!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

*Gasp!* Those poor, innocent children shouldn't be subjected to such horror!
Rule 1: Items preferably packaged in boxes. No, not a cereal box or a boot box. A gift box. (These are reuseable, my green friends )
#2: Choose paper carefully...all types used should complement each other. Garish prints need not be utilized. 
#3: MATCHING accompaniments should be carefully chosen. This can even be done at end of year clearance for those of us that are financially savvy, to be tucked away for next year. Don't forget paper tags on a string and fabric wired ribbon for a perfect bow!
#4: Careful creasing, use the perfect amount of paper and tape...too much makes for a sloppy fold and too little makes for a messy, taped over package. 
#5: Select the perfect ribbon and tag-none of those freebies from the 4H or such. If you are feeling particularly artsy you may include an ornament to add a festive air! 
Pics to follow after Santa arrives here.


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

We almost bought a hybrid, but lithium mines in China aren't especially green, and right now you need those to produce the hybrids. I'm all for a gradual conversion of our economy to accept these technologies, but I wish it wasn't all about shady tax subsidies corporate bonus checks in the end.

Oh man did I just politicize on Christmas Eve? Well, I haven't got any extended family to do it with on Christmas I guess...


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

Robert747
We're so related! 
I hate wrapping in general. I took the nicest brown paper bag I could find and crinkled it up, wrapped it around my hubby's present and called it"textured wrapping paper". My dear mom one year used tinfoil!


----------



## Robert747 (Dec 24, 2012)

Huh! I'll bet Queen Dusty wraps perfect presents. Actually my children (22 & 19) prefer cash these days - sooo much easier. I did wrap up a mug this morning (how mean is that!) - now that's a challenge.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

"Although hybrid vehicle production is more energy-intensive and results in higher production emissions, hybrid vehicles are still the greener choice overall."
Rare earth notwithstanding, I am getting 45 mpg, consuming far less on my 60 mile round trip trek to work. If I choose to drive ultra conservatively, I can get even better gas mileage, but it is difficult to do in bigger cities where traffic is far less forgiving.
Yes, China has grabbed the market for mining because they choose to ignore safeguards put in place by every other country.
...and I will be working this Christmas, so no familial debate to be had here, either. My preschoolers aren't yet well schooled in debating.


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

We get 35mpg in our Honda Fit. We almost got the Insight but my wife disliked the poor rear visibility and I disliked the lack of headroom and the stuttering acceleration. 

Unfortunately it's offset by our minivan, which my wife is afraid to drive, so I end up using it as a commuter M-F.


----------



## Catherine (Dec 24, 2012)

It Christmas morning about to get up and help hubby cook.  The girls are back at 11 so the presents start then.


----------



## muppet (Dec 24, 2012)

It's about quarter to 4pm Christmas Eve. I put Izzy's car together and have it hidden under a sheet in our bedroom. I need to get it down the stairs without killing myself once she's asleep. I'm ready to go to bed and sleep until Christmas morning...


----------



## Catherine (Dec 24, 2012)

Its almost 8am on Christmas morning.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

I am trying to fit all of this cr$# into their stockings before i go to work. 

Muppet, an Odyssey was my first choice (I have been die hard Honda for years), but I just couldn't do it with my commute. I wanted to see the insight, but 1) My dealership didn't have one on the lot and wanted me to PAY to get one there to look at it. Ummm...no. I ended up driving a used one...hated it, plus Honda puts the wiring through the roof, so no sunroof option. Gotta have priorities. 
Anyone have spare AAA batteries for my book lights for the kids?


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

Ya Angie but I'm trying to fit those into Grace's Doll house that was put together by people with the worlds smallest hands. For crying out loud does their really need to be a ceiling light? In my day the scene was painted on and we pretended!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

I hear ya', sister. We had one with tiny pieces that begged to be vacuumed away lol!
I try to do most of the assembly ahead of time but a few things got left to the wayside this year.


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 24, 2012)

Robert...as promised


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow Angie! Great job. I wrapped one tonight and left the rest for my hubby. He does your kind of work where I prefer the messy look!


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 24, 2012)

Who's thread is this anyway? Oops sorry Dexty. Here you just get back and we've side tracked it already.


----------



## Dexky (Dec 25, 2012)

That's ok Farm!  Hijack away!  It just serves to swell Dusty's head anyway!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep! Just another reason why my halo never slips! :biggrin:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 25, 2012)

See!!  She has some kinda bell on her laptop that lets her know when we're talking about her!!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 25, 2012)

No, my ears burn.


----------



## Dexky (Dec 25, 2012)

That's just because of that little devil on your shoulder!!


----------



## Robert747 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wanted to start the New Year on here by saying ....................

Boooooo ........... Resign!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, what can I say Robbie:


----------



## Robert747 (Jan 17, 2013)

DEFINITIONS OF:
*dusty*
adj covered with a layer of dust
“a dusty pile of books”
Synonyms:
dust-covered
covered
adj *lacking originality or spontaneity; no longer new*
Synonyms:
*cold, moth-eaten, stale
*


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?p=574854&posted=1#post574854


----------



## Farmwife (Jan 17, 2013)

I still think Robert747's definition of your name is funnier.:ack:


----------



## Robert747 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dusty, Dusty, Dusty.


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 16, 2013)

WTF! Isn't Kylie doing it for you anymore?!


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol you guys are sooo funny lol


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Mar 18, 2013)

:ylol::ylol::ylol:


----------



## AZMOM (Mar 18, 2013)

Dusty.....I'm just sayin


----------



## AZMOM (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm cracking myself up..........:ybatty:


----------



## Robert747 (Mar 23, 2013)

Meeting of the Dusty Fan Club


----------



## CLynn (Mar 23, 2013)

ROBERT!!!!! Be nice!


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for watching my back Cheryl! :lol: As they say, jealousy is a curse and I can see Robbie's eyes glowing green from here. :biggrin:


----------



## QueenGothel (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Dusty for everything!  You are a gem!


----------



## kimmidwife (Mar 25, 2013)

Dusty,
you are awesome!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Mar 27, 2013)

Robert, is that you up there in the stands?  You think you are the only Dusty fan club member?  LOL


----------



## Robert747 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm not sure who that is - I think he just came in out the cold. There are not so many meetings these days - well you know how hard it is to find an old fashioned phone booth.


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Mar 27, 2013)

:lol2:





Robert747 said:


> Hmm not sure who that is - I think he just came in out the cold. There are not so many meetings these days - well you know how hard it is to find an old fashioned phone booth.


----------



## Robert747 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not much activity on here Dusty!


----------

